# Got My upgrade today!



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lynskey R255
Industrial Mill with Etched Graphics
SRAM Force Components
Ritchey Stem and Handlebars
Mavic Aksium Wheels


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful bike.. congrats!! 

Gotta love those welds.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow , beautiful


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice bike. How do you like the force components? I'm about to buy a bike with them and from the test rides, they felt great.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

What the heck are those things on the ends of the cranks?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Needs reflectors to go with your platforms.

Other than that, nice bike.


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Quick gets some paint on it before it goes rusty !


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> What the heck are those things on the ends of the cranks?


I have yet to go clipless and wanted to get use to the bike first. I knew I would get razzed for it.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

sae185628 said:


> I have yet to go clipless and wanted to get use to the bike first. I knew I would get razzed for it.


Razzed?  If I was in charge you'd be banned


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

vickan240sx said:


> Nice bike. How do you like the force components? I'm about to buy a bike with them and from the test rides, they felt great.


I road about 5 miles with the Ultegra and the Force. Both felt great, I just liked the way you shifted with the force more that the Ultegra.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Razzed?  If I was in charge you'd be banned


You are probably right. I will get there more quickly now


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Razzed?  If I was in charge you'd be banned


When I told the dealer to put the platforms on it, you could hear a pin drop in the whole place. He looked at me and said he didn't know if he wanted to sell it to me.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

sae185628 said:


> When I told the dealer to put the platforms on it, you could hear a pin drop in the whole place. He looked at me and said he didn't know if he wanted to sell it to me.


I would have grabbed the bike from you and had a big mechanic escort you out the door.


----------



## Old Fogey (Oct 18, 2012)

I ride a road bike with mountain bike pedals, and found the best way to avoid all the snarky comments was to ride at night. If they can't see you, they won't mock you. 

Seriously, stick to your guns. If you want platforms use them. It's your neck at risk, and peer pressure is not sufficient reason to do anything you don't feel safe with.

Nice bike, by the way. The workmanship is beautiful!!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Old Fogey said:


> Seriously, stick to your guns. If you want platforms use them. It's your neck at risk, and peer pressure is not sufficient reason to do anything you don't feel safe with.


Yeah but at least he could have put real pedals on for the photoshoot.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Yeah but at least he could have put real pedals on for the photoshoot.


Don't listen to him, OP! Ride those platform pedals with pride. :thumbsup:

"Free The Feet!"


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Don't listen to him, OP! Ride those platform pedals with pride. :thumbsup:
> "Free The Feet!"


This is the *only* road bike rider that should be using flat pedals -

Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube

And here's the reason why -

Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party "The Outtakes" - YouTube


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Great looking bike -- minus the pedals -- and the etched graphics are an awesome touch.

Enjoy!


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Best way to get people stop talking about your pedals? 
DROP them on a group ride. Buy what you want, and ride what you have. 

Beautiful bike though.


----------



## pete0713 (Sep 17, 2012)

love how the stem, handlebars and cages are where you added the red. Limited use of it makes it pop. Also nice that you can get rid of the red and go stealth without painting the frame...


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice bike. congrats!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Yeah but at least he could have put real pedals on for the photoshoot.


Lol!!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe if you had taken the pedals off and taken a picture, nobody would have noticed anything ...

_congrats ... very nice ..._


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What's funny is I used almost that same title for the track I recorded the night I got the nod to move up to the next faster category on the track.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

That is a GREAT looking bicycle! Congrats.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ordered I-Click 2 Carbon pedals and bought Specialized Expert Shoes. Will be moving to clipless shortly.


----------



## LVLA (Nov 5, 2012)

How you like the bike so far? Any experience with any other Lynskey models to compare? Can't find anything else online about it review-wise... seems to be a more comfortable version of the R230 (which is a more comfortable version of the R330).


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was originally going to go with the R230. Road it for 1-2 hours, kept changing positions to get the ride just right for me. But, it had white decals and I wanted red (I was going to leave everything else black). I told him I would wait for the red and played the waiting game. I just kept stalling and stalling even though I knew in my mind I was going home with it, but did not show that to the dealer. I wanted him to get anxious to sell me a bike. Eventually, the dealer told me it would be 3 days for Red decals or he would sell me the Etched 255 frame for the same price as the R230 (he didn't have a 230 etched frame in stock). Absolutely love the bike, much better than my Giant Hybrid. I test road a Giant Defy, Cannondale Synapse, and Specialized Roubaix. The Roubaix with 105 components was the best of those 3. But it all came down to I wanted American Made and the R255 was just as good as the Specialized. I am an American Manufacturer and want to support American workers. I will not knock the Roubaix and its carbon frame comfort. I couldn't get over the Made in Taiwan sticker on it. Yes, I did pay 50% more for a Lynskey, but I don't regret it. Worth every penny and will last forever.


----------



## LVLA (Nov 5, 2012)

Did you think there was much of a difference between the two bikes, specifically how comfortable the ride was? Lynskey is running a great deal on the R330 right now, there's a big savings in buying the R330 over the R255 with the same build. The R230 has too long a delivery time to keep it in the running for me. 

It would be very hard to justify the R255 unless there was a significant difference in riding comfort. Or if I won the lottery.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know what your budget is, but I priced the R255 build on Lynskey's website it was $5,000. So, before I went there I new it was out of the question. I walked out the door with what you see in the picture and description for about 76% of the Lynskey build. I did not notice a biggest enough difference. After it was all said and done, I got the R255 for the about the same price as the R230 I test rode for hours. In fact, all the components came off the R230 and were put on the R255, except for handlebars, stem, and cages. I did upgrade to a better seat in my opinion at no additional cost.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought the kinetic fluid trainer today.


----------



## LVLA (Nov 5, 2012)

Did you find the sizing of the R230 similar? I just did a comparison of the geometry of the two frames and the L in the R255 seems one size bigger than the L in the R230, even though the recommended rider height is the same. Ended up ordering the R255 by the way, should be here by the end of the year.



sae185628 said:


> I don't know what your budget is, but I priced the R255 build on Lynskey's website it was $5,000. So, before I went there I new it was out of the question. I walked out the door with what you see in the picture and description for about 76% of the Lynskey build. I did not notice a biggest enough difference. After it was all said and done, I got the R255 for the about the same price as the R230 I test rode for hours. In fact, all the components came off the R230 and were put on the R255, except for handlebars, stem, and cages. I did upgrade to a better seat in my opinion at no additional cost.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

LVLA said:


> Did you find the sizing of the R230 similar? I just did a comparison of the geometry of the two frames and the L in the R255 seems one size bigger than the L in the R230, even though the recommended rider height is the same. Ended up ordering the R255 by the way, should be here by the end of the year.


To be honest, I don't know what the frame sizes were. They took my measurements at the LBS and set me up on the R230. However, once I got comfortable on the R230, they set the R255 to the exact measurements as far as seat high, position of seat, etc. I wish I was more help. It doesn't say the size on the frame when I looked this morning.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sae185628 said:


> To be honest, I don't know what the frame sizes were. They took my measurements at the LBS and set me up on the R230. However, once I got comfortable on the R230, they set the R255 to the exact measurements as far as seat high, position of seat, etc. I wish I was more help. It doesn't say the size on the frame when I looked this morning.


If you care to know your frame size, measure from center of bottom bracket to top of seat tube, then compare to the Seat Tube Length (A) on their geo chart:
R255 Frame - Lynskey Performance | Titanium Bicycles
Click on the *Geometry* tab.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got my pedals installed and my trainer in today.


----------



## princekp (Nov 20, 2012)

Jealous!!


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Someone call the spacer police.


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

S2H said:


> Someone call the spacer police.


Lol you guys are to much.

Nice bike man, Im waiting until I get a trainer to go clipless like you. I enjoy the looks I get with my platforms, some people take things to seriously.


----------



## sohoming (Nov 30, 2012)

wow great!


----------



## spoiledone (Dec 2, 2012)

Gorgeous bike!
Mind me asking what brand of bottle cages those are?


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

spoiledone said:


> Gorgeous bike!
> Mind me asking what brand of bottle cages those are?


Specialized-


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sean.B said:


> Lol you guys are to much.
> 
> Nice bike man, Im waiting until I get a trainer to go clipless like you. I enjoy the looks I get with my platforms, some people take things to seriously.


I bought mine on Arts Cyclery for $50 cheaper than anyone else I could find. Yes, Kinetic is more expensive, but if you are going to do something, you might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been riding on the road clipless for a couple weeks and kick myself for taking so long to get it done.


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

sae185628 said:


> I have been riding on the road clipless for a couple weeks and kick myself for taking so long to get it done.


Congrats, you are now one with your bike.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

I got one of those trainers for Christmas and love it. I hooked it up to TrainerRoad.com and really like that too. I hope that is a special trainer tire on the rear wheel. You really don't want to use a standard road tire on the trainer. It will trash the tire very quickly and not give you as good a result.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I took the road bike off once I got use to clipless. I put the hybrid on the trainer permanently.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the fact your hand is in one spot and you use one finger.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome bike! Looking great haha


----------



## lesterbelen (May 16, 2013)

Hi! Nice bike! I'm getting an R255 also and can't wait for it to get delivered. Can I ask what size frame that is? Thanks!


----------

